
Help Test Docker CE on Raspberry Pi / ARM - alexellisuk
https://github.com/alexellis/docker-arm/issues/17
======
drdaeman
It's a pity Docker is still not using multi-arch official images, despite all
the tech (manifest lists) is already here and seems to be working. One still
has use e.g. "FROM arm32v7/alpine" instead of "FROM alpine".

Without this, non-x86_64 use is somewhat painful, as one has to edit every
single Dockerfile just so images can be built.

~~~
alexellisuk
You're right and I suspect it's because multi-arch isn't a business priority.
The support for multi-arch is there and things are slowly moving in that
direction. I'm more optimistic now than I was 2 years ago.

~~~
praseodym
Actually Docker EE has multi-arch as a selling point[1] with support for
Windows and Linux on x86 and Linux on IBM Z (s390). These three options
require different Docker images, so it would make sense for them to figure out
a way to indicate image architecture sooner rather than later.

1: [https://blog.docker.com/2017/08/docker-enterprise-
edition-17...](https://blog.docker.com/2017/08/docker-enterprise-
edition-17-06/)

~~~
alexellisuk
I don't think there's additional multi-arch support in EE which is not present
in CE. When I say support here I mean in terms of there being a complete suite
of official multi-arch images. I believe the points in this article are still
relevant - [https://blog.alexellis.io/5-things-docker-
rpi/](https://blog.alexellis.io/5-things-docker-rpi/)

------
alexellisuk
Quick update

It looks like a pending PR for 17.07 fixes Docker Swarm on Raspberry Pi which
is great. [https://github.com/alexellis/docker-
arm/issues/14](https://github.com/alexellis/docker-arm/issues/14)

There still needs to be thorough testing around armv6 and arm7 along with
Stretch + Jessie.

[https://github.com/alexellis/docker-arm/labels/community-
sup...](https://github.com/alexellis/docker-arm/labels/community-supports-
docker)

To track the relevant items I've labelled Issues "community-supports-docker"
and also put in some note about tuning-up for building Docker on RPi.

------
bostand
Note that you have been able to run LXD with Ubuntu Core on the pi since
16.04.

Docker is a bit more efficient while LXD is more secure.

~~~
raesene9
Out of curiousity, I've not looked at LXD much, do you have any info. on where
it's better than Docker from a security perspective?

~~~
bostand
IIRc docker runs as root while lxd runs as a normal user.

I think the Ubuntu wiki has some articles about lxd security.

